# Welche DB würdet ihr nehmen



## Gast (7. Aug 2008)

Moin Moin,

welche Datenbank würdet ihr verwenden wenn ihr für eure Java Applikation die freie wahl hättet, ich mach jetzt nichts
aussergewöhnliches mit der Datenbank (also nur eine kleine Join- Abfrage), hab mich mal in Richtung mySQL orientiert,
da es kostenlos ist und ja auch ein Produkt von Sun ist,

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## musiKk (7. Aug 2008)

Naja, das ist ne typische Geschmacksfrage. Ich benutze umstandshalber eigentlich nur noch PostgreSQL. Aber wenns wirklich nur was kleines ist, dann kannst du dir auch mal JavaDB anschauen.


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2008)

klein im sinne von wenig daten trifft nicht zu, es handelt sich um eine sehr große Datenmenge (es wird alle 5s in die DB geschrieben) aber die Abfragen sind nicht unbedingt schwierig und ich hab auch nur 2 Tabellen, die über einen FK miteinander verbunden sind,

lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Aug 2008)

Dann bist du mit MySQL oder PostgeSQL bestens beraten.


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2008)

Für kleine bis mittelgrosse Sachen ist die H2 Datenbank optimal. Vor allem schneller als JavaDB (Derby, Cloudscape) und in einer einzigen Jar-Datei enthalten.
Übrigens, MySQL ist nicht kostenlos, wenn du es kommerziell einsetzen möchtest.


----------



## Siassei (7. Aug 2008)

Eingebundene DB: H2
Eigenen Server: PostgreSQL (beste SQL-Standart Unterstüzung), Firebird (server / eingebunden), MySQL (Vorsicht vor der Lizenspolitik! MySQL wird sehr schnell teuer)


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2008)

@ Gast:

Das stimmt so nicht ganz!

MySQL kann aktuell weiterhin kostenlos verwendet werden - auch in kommerziellen Projekten! Einzig die spezielle "MySQL-Enterprise"-Version ist lizenzpflichtig - aber auch ohne MySQL-Enterprise-Server kann man sehr gut mit dieser Datenbank arbeiten - auch im kommerziellen Bereich! 

Wer ohnehin eine wirklich grosse Datenbank braucht - speziell im Enterprise-Bereich - sollte meines Erachtens nach sowieso auf Oracle oder MSSQL setzen.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2008)

@letzter Gast

Naja, MySQL Server hin oder her: Der passende JDBC steht unter der GPL, und der beisst sich mit dem vorhaben, den Client "closed source" zu belassen, was in vielen kommerziellen Projekten Vorraussetzung ist.

- Alex


----------

